# Old Dogs



## Dove (Aug 20, 2005)

>
>Old Dogs
>
>An old  dog gets lost in a jungle. Wandering about, he notices a young
>Leopard heading in his  direction, with the intention of having lunch. 
The 
>old dog
>thinks, "Oh, oh!  Here comes trouble!" Spotting some bones on the 
ground
>close by, he quickly sits  down to chew on a bone, with his back to 
the
>approaching cat.
>
>Just as  the leopard is about to leap, the dog exclaims loudly, "Boy, 
that
>was
>one  delicious leopard! I wonder if there are any more around here?"
>
>Hearing  this, the leopard aborts his attack, practically in 
mid-strike. 
>With
>a
>look  of terror he slinks away into the trees. "Whew!", he says, That 
was
>close!
>That old dog nearly had me!"
>
>Meanwhile, a monkey who had been  watching the whole scene from a 
nearby 
>tree
>figures he can trade this knowledge  for protection from the leopard. 
So 
>off
>he goes, but the old dog sees him  heading after the leopard, and 
figures 
>that
>something must be up. The monkey  soon catches up with the leopard, 
spills
>the beans, and strikes a deal for  himself.
>
>The young leopard is furious at being made a fool of and says,  "Here,
>monkey, hop on my back and see what's going to happen to that 
conniving  
>canine!"
>
>The old dog sees the leopard coming, with the monkey on his  back. But
>instead of  running, he sits down again with his back to his 
attackers, 
>pretending
>he hasn't  seen them yet. Just when they get close enough to hear the 
old
>rascal loudly  says: "Where's that darn monkey? I sent him off an hour 
ago 
>to bring
>me another  leopard!"
>
>
>
>Moral(s) of this story:
>
>1.) Age and treachery will  always overcome youth, skill and idealism.
>
>2.) Bull and brilliance only  come with age and experience.
>
>3.) Don't mess with senior citizens.
>


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 20, 2005)

O Marge, that sounds like something my Mammaw would come up with!  I love it!!


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 20, 2005)

That was great!  Thanks, Marge!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 20, 2005)

Marge,

that was a good one...Thank you  
kadesma


----------



## Dove (Aug 21, 2005)

So glad you all liked it..


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm going to print this for my mom. She's turning 75 tomorrow, bless her heart. -Sandyj


----------



## Dove (Aug 21, 2005)

By saying "Bless her heart" she can get away with anything she wants..LOL Happy Birthday to her. I'll be 72 in Dec. so I'll just enjoy being 71 awhile longer. My body knows that but I can't believe it. I don't feel any different than I did 100 years ago.


----------

